# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 23)



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2020)

*What exotic wood would you most like to use for an entire project, And why?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
What is the appropriate color for a lighter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 7, 2020)

I have always wanted to build something from zircote boards, a table or something flat to show off the amazing figure of the wood.
I also really like bubinga, curly or waterfall figure is equally as amazing but very costly.
Zebra wood is also another one on my wish list.
The expense of the beautiful exotics is mostly why I stick with domestics, and they can be equally as beautiful and figured.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tony (Jun 7, 2020)

I like working with exotics but I don't know that I will ever do an entire project. Cost is obviously a major reason, but I also think it's sort of wasteful. I saw a bed made entirely out of bubinga one time. It was cool as all get out, but just struck me as unnecessary. We have tons of beautiful domestic woods to use, I believe I'll stick to exotic accents and small projects with them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jun 7, 2020)

I made a mahogany entry table a while back but I’ve always wanted to make a piece using bubinga. Honestly, I’m with Greg ....I did the exotic wood thing when I first had access to it but now I prefer working with domestic hardwoods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 7, 2020)

Okay, bare with me.......mesquite. As I have said many times in different threads, the mesquite I grew up with and what I have seen in this forum are of two different worlds. Now that I know mesquite boards exist, I would love some type of large table. Flaws an all......

@woodtickgreg mentions something I have seen: one of the ‘ote woods was in slab form, zircote, bocote, something, but this slab was 12 ish feet long, 2 wide and had so much character. But price, nope, will never do it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 7, 2020)

Either figured Koa or Ancient Kauri wood jewelry cabinets for my wife and 3 girls. Both are beautiful figured woods, and they'd be admired often considering how often they are getting out jewelry. Earning a few brownie points helps when I want a favor or would like to buy more shop equipment.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 7, 2020)

Tasmanian blackwood. I saw a three drawer chest made with it last year in Australia. It was gorgeous. Wish I'd had my camera with me but didn't. I found this photo on line which is similar to the wood in the chest.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Paul Hammond (Jun 8, 2020)

Hearn hardwood has it priced from $20 to $100 depending on figure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 8, 2020)

Rick Hearne has lots of great wood from all over the world. But at my age, I'm no longer acquiring wood, now de-acquiring it. @Eric Rorabaugh came for a visit last summer and I took him to see Rick who is about 12 miles from me. We saw a log of big leaf maple that he wouldn't sell for less that $250K. And a Brazilian rosewood burl that was $10K. You can spend any amount of money you have at Rick's. Here is Eric with the BLM.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 9, 2020)

Always wanted a full bedroom set made of this stuff...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 10, 2020)

Italian Olive because it's really expensive in decent bowl blank sizes, and Rowan (European Mountain Ash) because of it's mythology, and folklore history and I haven't found any (yet?).

Reactions: Like 3


----------

